# Happy 1st Birthday Titanium!!!



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

What can I say, he had a rough start when he came to us, but boy has he flourished. He is the friendliest, most outgoing pup. I love taking him places to meet new people and to watch him experience new things for the first time. I love that he comes to training every time, ready to work and loving every minute of it, weather It be OB, protection (his fav), or tracking, he is excited to be there. He is such a happy, confident pup, I don't know what I would do without him. We have bonded very closely and every day that bond grows. Hes grown to a handsome young dog and he is the best cuddler. Couldn't have gotten a better guy. Im so proud of him. 
so, Happy 1st Birthday Titanium Vom Truehaus. I hope we can spend many more together


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Love the pics! Adorable dogs! :wub:


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy first birthday. You are a gorgeous boy. May u have many more wonderful birthdays together.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow!! He has come a long way! Happy Birthday Titanium! and many more to come..


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

He sure is handsome and looks to be enjoying life to the fullest!

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Titan. You are one handsome boy! Looks like you had a great birthday.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Birthday!!! Really enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Titanium


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Titan!!!!! great pictures  love the name btw


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: handsome! I love the name


----------

